# Websocket @OnOpen



## grindelaner (4. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee wie ich im ServerEndoint in der Methode @OnOpen benutzerspezifische Daten aus dem Client (ClientEndpoint) übergeben kann? 
(...Vielleicht in der Session oder in der EndpointConfig...?)

Wenn sich "Client A" anmeldet, möchte ich wissen, dass zur javax.websocket.Session der "Client A" gehört.
Ich möchte später sagen "Client A" mache etwas...

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## grindelaner (4. Mrz 2016)

Hat sich erledig...

via @PathParam("") übergebe ich Werte...


----------

